# Petland Lawsuit



## m5blitzer (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.hsus.org/press_and_publications/press_releases/petland_litigation_sm_031709.html

I am certain the readers of this forum will never have anything to do with Petland but if you have relatives, friends or neighbors who are even considering this store ... pass the word on. Put a stop to puppy mills!!!!

Moderator, my apologies if this is in the wrong forum section. Please move to the appropriate section. Thanks!!


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

While I love looking at puppies, and therefore I love looking in puppy stores, I do believe that buying a puppy from any pet store is a bad idea. Small animals, reptiles, fish, OK. But a dog or cat, that you expect to grow up and be a loving companion to your family and allow to roam your house or backyard? It seems to me that the ramifications of placing a dog in a glass cage for people to come watch and tap at--while they are awake, asleep, eating, pooping--is bad enough. Then add in how small most cages are in petstores--imagine crating a brand new puppy for 23 hours a day? How often they are asleep just inches from poo and pee? When Bella was in her puppy training class there was a shi-poo that was purchased from a local puppy store. The owner constantly complained that after 4 months the dog was still a terror--behavioral problems, still not close to potty trained, this was her 2nd time through the obedience cource and still didn't listen to commands, etc. After the 3rd meeting she stopped showing up and I'm willing to bet that she did not keep the dog, as she was obviously at wits end.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Previously posted yesterday and discussed in Current Affairs: <u>*Petland faces Class Action Lawsuit*</u>


----------

